# mercury 25 efi recall



## slabmaster (Apr 1, 2008)

2 weeks ago i bought a brand new 25hp efi merc. today i got a safety recall in the mail. Recall says it is possiable for the throttle to stick between 2500 to 3500 rpm in either forward or reverse. apparently the fix is called a throttle lever bushing kit. i am somewhat disapointed but my dealer assures me that mercury suzuki yamaha and evinrude all have recalls. I in turn assured him that it is prime time for fishing and i need the problem fixed yesterday. they are supposed to let me know tomorrow when the parts will be here.


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh man! Not good! Hopefully it gets resolved ASAP.


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 1, 2008)

i stopped by dealer today. was told parts will be here friday. we will see.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 2, 2008)

That is not so bad - does the dealer have your boat or is it an "in and out" fix?

Good luck in any event


----------



## Popeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm sure it is a quick fix (as long as there aren't 50 other guys ahead of you) Until then keep it below 2500RPM or just be ready on the kill switch.


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 2, 2008)

they told me it shouldn't take very long to fix. i am the first one in line for the recall at my dealer. flounder im with ya on the ready at the kill switch.


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 4, 2008)

my dealer did not call me today. moday he will see the side of me that doesn't smile and joke around.


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 7, 2008)

stop by dealers today and dropped off boat. he says 6 customers in front of me . he figures it will be thursday 4-10 when i can pick up my boat.


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 9, 2008)

boat is fixed. it was a simple fix. 2 little bushunis on the throttle shaft. dealer said merc was affraid originals wouldn,t wear evenly and cause throttle to stick. at any rate i am back in buisiness. have to go to a wedding this weekend but next weekend i think i'll chase some juglines.


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

Good to hear man!


----------

